# Doom 3 finde ich...



## Administrator (26. August 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Orkschamane (26. August 2004)

Ich finde Doom 3 zwar recht Spannend, jedoch ist es nicht so toll wie erwartet. Allein der ständige Wechsel von Taschenlampe auf Waffe geht auf den Spielspass. Denn es ist nicht besonders Spannend in absoluter Dunkelheit auf Grafisch Protzige Gegner zu schießen(...man kann sie ja nicht sehen) Ich frage mich warum die Entwicklung so lange gedauert hat, denn sowohl vom Gameplay, als auch von der Story ist das Spiel nicht allzu Innovativ.


----------



## Helioslade (26. August 2004)

Orkschamane am 26.08.2004 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Doom 3 zwar recht Spannend, jedoch ist es nicht so toll wie erwartet. Allein der ständige Wechsel von Taschenlampe auf Waffe geht auf den Spielspass. Denn es ist nicht besonders Spannend in absoluter Dunkelheit auf Grafisch Protzige Gegner zu schießen(...man kann sie ja nicht sehen) Ich frage mich warum die Entwicklung so lange gedauert hat, denn sowohl vom Gameplay, als auch von der Story ist das Spiel nicht allzu Innovativ.




Das mit der Taschenlampe ist echt bescheuert... hab mir ein Flashlightmod runtergeladen, bei dem einige Waffen auch Licht haben... is gleich viel besser und von den Gruselgefühl geht da nix verloren, man spart nur etwas Muni, da man nicht so oft daneben schiesst.


----------



## Haede (26. August 2004)

Also ich finde Doom3 ziemlich gelungen...... Bis auf 2 Punkte.

1. Punkt: Multiplayer
Ich vermisse da folgendes
- 32 Spieler Support
- dementsprechend grössere Karten
- build in Coop Modus

2. Punkt: andere Levelstruktur

Ich persönlich vermisse etwas grössere Räume.....(im stil von D**m 1 oder D**m 2) Ich hoffe das kommt noch ( entweder als Mod oder als offizielles Add-on etc.) I

Sonst ist Doom3 ein Sahne stück.


----------



## Tommy82 (26. August 2004)

Helioslade am 26.08.2004 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Orkschamane am 26.08.2004 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde, das mit der Taschenlampe schon recht gut so wie es ist.  Der Wechsel von Taschenlampe auf Waffe is ja auch nur ein Tastendruck und schnell gehen tuts auch. Wenn die Taschenlampe nicht da wäre, würde ganz bestimmt etwas von der Athmospäre verloren gehen, denn ohne ist es wie jeder andere Ego-Shooter. Vielleicht seht Ihr das ja anders, aber meine Meinung ist : Taschenlampe   .


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2004)

Kann mich meinen Vorgängern eigentlich fast anschliessen. 

Ich finde Doom3 bring echt spaß, nur es ist nicht sehr innovativ, was es auch gar nicht sein sollte, schätze ich.

Ich habe ein Weg gefunden wie ich es gut spielen kann ohne dass es mich zu sehr langweilt. Ich spiele 1 Level zur Zeit durch, hat bis jetzt geklappt. Also praktisch einen Level pro Tag, danach zocke ich halt was anderes, und am nächsten Tag kommt der nächste Level.

Okee, so geht natürlich ein bischen Atmo verloren, aber a) so hält das Spiel länger und b) wirds nicht zu eintönig.


----------



## LopezdieMaus (26. August 2004)

Nachdem ich bei Doom 3 die erste Episode von Doom 1 level 1 gespielt hatte hab ich doch gestaunt wie anders die Gegner jetzt sind als 1993


----------



## Nali_WarCow (26. August 2004)

Spannend ist es überwiegend nur am Anfang. Dann hat man einige schöne Gruselszenen gesehen. Doch wie man sich dann zum 50igsten mal erschrecken kann, wenn man per Trigger plötzlich Gegner hinter sich hat, etc. kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Aber die Weicheier haben vermutlich nicht nen richtigen Horrorshooter gespielt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2004)

Nali_WarCow am 26.08.2004 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Spannend ist es überwiegend nur am Anfang. Dann hat man einige schöne Gruselszenen gesehen. Doch wie man sich dann zum 50igsten mal erschrecken kann, wenn man per Trigger plötzlich Gegner hinter sich hat, etc. kann ich nicht so ganz verstehen. Aber die Weicheier haben vermutlich nicht nen richtigen Horrorshooter gespielt.



*anschließ*
das ist nicht spannend, erst recht nicht gruselig - es ist einfach nur frustierend, insbesondere wenn man die angriffsstärke einiger gegner bedenkt..
hab zwar nur die ersten 4level (und die letzten 2 mit cheats) gespielt, aber irgendwie hab ich den eindruck, es geht in d3 weder darum, gut zu zielen, noch die richtigen waffen zu wählen, noch die levelarchitektur auszunutzen - sondern in erster linie darum, genau hinzuhören, ob sich nicht wieder son mistvieh hinter einem materialisiert hat... (und natürlich darum, in den verwinkelten und immer gleich aussehenden levels irgend schalter/bauteil/pda zu finden das sich garantiert in der dunkelsten ecke versteckt..


----------



## Orkschamane (26. August 2004)

Orkschamane am 26.08.2004 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde Doom 3 zwar recht Spannend, jedoch ist es nicht so toll wie erwartet. Allein der ständige Wechsel von Taschenlampe auf Waffe geht auf den Spielspass. Denn es ist nicht besonders Spannend in absoluter Dunkelheit auf Grafisch Protzige Gegner zu schießen(...man kann sie ja nicht sehen) Ich frage mich warum die Entwicklung so lange gedauert hat, denn sowohl vom Gameplay, als auch von der Story ist das Spiel nicht allzu Innovativ.




Das allerschlimmste an Doom3 ist die Ki der Gegner. Die ist echt zum Gruseln. Die Gegner sind mindestens so Intelligent Wie Frankensteins Monster nach einer Voll Gehirn Op


----------



## Harlekin (26. August 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 26.08.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Nali_WarCow am 26.08.2004 10:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich finde vorallem die Sound Kulisse (?) sehr sehr gut.
Ansonsten ist es manchmal ziemlich ermüdend alle Spinnenwesen ab zu knallen. Das sind imo ein paar zu viel.
Ich muss aber zu geben das ich öfters auch mal Gänsehaut bekomm wenn mich son Monster anspringt.

Nur das Problem was ich mit Doom 3 habe ist das ich nicht jede Minute ausnutzen will um es zu spielen.Ich muss mich immer erst so halb vor den PC zwingen. Wenn ichs dann spiele ist es wieder recht spannend.


----------



## N8Mensch (26. August 2004)

Helioslade am 26.08.2004 09:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Orkschamane am 26.08.2004 09:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, das es wesentlich spannender ist, wenn man sich zwischen Taschenlampe oder Waffe tragen entscheiden muss. So ist es ja auch von den Entwicklern gedacht, das man ständig in den Konflikt gerät: Gehe ich mit Taschenlampe die nächsten Meter oder nehme ich lieber die Waffe in die Hand?
Es soll ja auch zur Spannung beitragen, das man die Waffe aus der Hand nimmt, wenn man Türschalter oder ähnliches betätigt. 

Vielleicht kann ich es ja auch mal irgendwann antesten, wenn ich ein Doom3 lauffähigen Pc habe...


----------



## dracos (26. August 2004)

ruyven_macaran am 26.08.2004 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> *anschließ*
> das ist nicht spannend, erst recht nicht gruselig - es ist einfach nur frustierend, insbesondere wenn man die angriffsstärke einiger gegner bedenkt..
> hab zwar nur die ersten 4level (und die letzten 2 mit cheats) gespielt, aber irgendwie hab ich den eindruck, es geht in d3 weder darum, gut zu zielen, noch die richtigen waffen zu wählen,



Meiner Meinung nach gibt es eigendlich in Doom3 nur 3 wirklich gute Waffen . Die eine ist der "SoulCube" (nach dem Hell-Level), die Shotgun und der Berserk-modus (leider nur 2x im ganzen Spiel). Gerade der letztere ist irre. Mit blanken Fäusten stärker als die BFG9000.


----------



## Dupre (27. August 2004)

Harlekin am 26.08.2004 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 26.08.2004 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha- alles zu leicht, zu langweilig, aber cheaten  . Nö, im Ernst. Ich finde Doom 3 schon ganz gut, sogar spannend. Ist eben so wie man es aufgrund der Vorgänger erwarten sollte. Einen Shooter wie Far Cry zu erwarten, war etwas ab von der Realität. Doom ist old fashioned shooting.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2004)

Harlekin am 26.08.2004 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde vorallem die Sound Kulisse (?) sehr sehr gut.
> .



hmmm - schlecht isse nicht, aber das sie mir besonders positiv aufgefallen wäre wie bei undying, alice oder schleichfahrt, kann ich wirklich nicht behaupten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. August 2004)

Dupre am 27.08.2004 09:11 schrieb:
			
		

> a ha- alles zu leicht, zu langweilig, aber cheaten  .



also mit "zu leicht" hatten wir hier eigentlich noch keinen


----------



## Worrel (28. August 2004)

Man kann fast nirgends sicher stehenbleiben, denn es könnte sich ja gerade ein Gegner in den Raum spawnen - man ist ständig angespannt. 

Wahrscheinlich liegt es auch daran, daß mir Doom 3 nach ca. einem halben Alpha Labs Level erstmal nur noch auf den Sack geht, und ich das Spiel erstmal beende.

An das Gegnerspawnen gewöhnt man sich recht schnell, so daß nach anfänglichen Schockeffekten einen nichts mehr wirklich vom Stuhl haut.
(Das gilt bis jetzt nur für den Alpha Labs Teil, weiter bin ich noch nicht)


Grafisch finde ich das Spiel nicht _so umwerfend, wie es angepriesen wird_, die Lichteffekte und das Bumpmapping sind erstklassig, keine Frage, aber ich finde man sieht zu oft die Polygonkanten und -Ecken der Charaktere. 
Das mag auch an meiner Grafikkarte liegen (GeForce 4Ti4200), mit der ich das Spiel auf mittleren Details spiele.

Mit jetztigem Wissen: Ich würde mir das Spiel zu 75% nochmal kaufen, wenn ich es noch nicht hätte.

rya,
Worrel


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (28. August 2004)

SYSTEM am 26.08.2004 09:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Es wurde das meiste schon erwähnt, was auch mir negativ aufgefallen ist.
Hinzu kommt nach die Eintönigkeit und Abwechslung der Level. Ich verstehe nicht, weshalb wirkliches jedes Level wie das vorherige aussehen muss. Die einzige Abwechslung erfährt man bei _den_ den sehr kurzen Wandungen zwischen zwei Gebäudeteilen über die Marsoberfläche.
Wenigstens kann man nach dem Spielen der Demo(!) sagen, dass man Doom 3 komplett(!) gesehen hat, weil eben ein Level wie's andere ist. 

_Edit_


----------



## Nali_WarCow (28. August 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 28.08.2004 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenigstens kann man nach dem Spielen der Demo(!) sagen, dass man Doom 3 komplett(!) gesehen hat, weil eben ein Level wie's andere ist.


  
Gut ausgedrückt.


----------



## Angryminer (31. August 2004)

Spannung?
"Oh, ein dunkler Raum...
Moment, dunkler Raum? Das kenne ich doch!
1. Alle Räume sind dunkel.
2. In jedem dunklem Raum kommt mindestens ein Gegner aus einer dunklen Ecke."
Was eine Spannung! Man muss wirklich kein Hell(?)seher sein um die Platzierung der Gegner in Doom 3 zu durchschauen.

Angryminer


----------



## Regengott01 (31. August 2004)

Gut beschrieben. Manchmal konnte man sich so ranschleichen, dass man die Monsterfritzen rumstehen sehen konnte - hinterm Regal, wie in ner Geisterbahn. Und nach der nächsten Kurve kommt es mit Getöse rausgefahren.   

Ne KI konnte man den Gegnern allerdings auch nicht verpassen: Die Levelarchitektur ist so eng, dass sonst alle Monster aus den nächsten Räumen angeprescht gekommen wären, sobald man ne Tür öffnet. Hihi... ein Fass zum explodieren bringen und warten, bis alle da waren um sich im Türrahmen abballern zu lassen.  *lol* 

Ist schon traurig, wenn man ein Spiel immer wieder ganz bewusst aus der Hand legen muss, um ein wenig Spannung zu erhalten. Normalerweise versuchen einen Spiele so zu fesseln, dass man sie nicht mehr aus der Hand legen will.  Doom macht den Versuch erst gar nicht, sondern beschränkt sich darauf, virtuelle Geisterbahn zu sein.


----------



## Regengott01 (31. August 2004)

Übrigens. Meine Definition von unheimlich ist  der Level "die Wiege"  in Thief 3.  Hat das jemand gespielt? DAS ist krass - nicht das warten auf den nächsten Monsterexpress.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (31. August 2004)

Regengott01 am 31.08.2004 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens. Meine Definition von unheimlich ist  der Level "die Wiege"  in Thief 3.  Hat das jemand gespielt? DAS ist krass - nicht das warten auf den nächsten Monsterexpress.


Ja der Level ist wirklich unheimlich und kam auch so unerwartet im Spiel.


----------



## opppo (5. September 2004)

hmmm, langweilig ist es nicht da ja immer gegner da sind 
es ist daher spannend, nur meint der poll ein spannend was zwischen gruselig und etwas unheimlich liegt....
wie so oft ein poll in dem die option fehlt die ich ankreuzen würde
"unterhaltsam", man hat was zu tun, es macht spaß, aber nix mit grusel oder so


----------



## Sprayer (6. September 2004)

ich persönlich finde das spiel schrottig.außer eine gute grafik hat das spiel für mich nichts zu bieten.und grafik ist für mich kein hauptgrund ein spiel gut zu finden, da muss schon mehr geboten werden.


----------



## xMANIACx (6. September 2004)

Also ich fand Doom eigentlich nicht so schlecht. Es macht Spass und es bot in etwa das was ich erwartet habe. Simple Ballerei mit düsterer Grafik und guter Atmosphäre. Leider ist die Atmosphäre zwischenzeitlich echt langweilig, so ca. ab Alpha Labs 2 bis hin zu den Delta Labs (den Anfang der Delta Labs 1 fand ich genial   ) Danach ging jedoch das gewohnte Monstergespawne wieder los und die Atmosphäre nahm stetig ab bis man sich schliesslich mehr oder weniger nurnoch das Ende des Spieles herbeisehnt (besonders die Caverns sind nervtötend     ), aber der letzte Weg zum Endgegner macht wieder Spass und die Atmo stimmte dort bei mir zumindest auch wieder, war so richtig schön gruselig weil man sich mit ner BFG9000 irgendwie nicht mehr sicher vorkam   
Also ich würde sagen man kann das Spiel ruhig spielen. Ist zwar nicht der in den Zeitschriften angepriesene Oberhammer, aber es macht schon Spass wenn man weiss was man zu erwarten hat (halt kein Far Cry sondern eher Doom1 nur mit neuer Grafik,Sound und relativ eintönig).


----------



## Killtech (6. September 2004)

.....gut aber nicht wegweisend. Dazu gibt es zu viele kleine Schwächen im Spieldesign, die man mit etwas mehr Ideenreichtum und Abwechslung leicht beseitigen hätte können.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## IgG (7. September 2004)

Also mich wundert schon, wieviele CS und Unreal Lamer hier posten.

1.) Als Doom 3 "Thema der Woche" war, gabs zig Posts, dass PC Games Online korrupt wäre. Offenbar sind sie das Woche für Woche neu und von der halben Spieleindustrie gekauft. Aber das deutet ja auf ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit hin...

2.) Doom 3 Level sind nicht abwechslungsreich. Ja, ihr habt ja vollkommen recht! Ich fand den Film "Alien 2" auch scheiße, weil es keine Autoverfolgungsjagden, Bettszenen und Kungfu-Kämpfe gab.

Leute, das ist ein Horrorspiel auf einer Marsstation. Und ich habe noch nie so eine coole Marsstation gesehen wie in Doom 3. Natürlich besteht jeder Raum aus einer Decke, einem Boden und einigen Wänden. Oje oje, damit sind ja alle gleich! Die Alpha Labs sind einfach schön anzusehen, schonmal ein Spiel gesehen, mit so vielen Maschinen, Videoscreens usw.? Und wer da nur durchrennt, ist halt selber schuld.

3.) Zu leicht und langweilig ist es höchstens, wenn mans auf Rekrut oder Marine spielt. Alle Leute die es bis jetzt bei mir gezockt haben, haben sich ständig gegruselt und erschrocken.

4.) Wer auf Chacky Chan Filme oder Teeniekomödien steht, sollte halt wirklich nicht in ein Alien Film gehen. Ehrlich! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn er die Alienfans in Ruhe lassen würde und nicht die Messageboards überfluten. Denn so schlecht, wie hier einige reden, kann Doom 3 gar nicht sein. Sonst hätte es nicht weltweit sämtliche Verkaufsrekorde gebrochen, wäre nicht weltweit auf Platz 1 und hätte nicht jetzt schon eine Community, von der Unreal, Deus Ex und Thief nur träumen können.

5.) Wenn man sich für die Story interessiert, ist sie auch sehr spannend. Nur muss man dafür halt mehr Interesse mitbringen als "mal schauen wie schnell man das durchkriegt" und sich die Marsstation in aller Ruhe mal anschauen. Vorallem die Ausgrabungsstätten gegen Ende sind sehr cool gemacht und die Überraschung (mit der Marszivilisation und ihrem Fluchtort) finde ich ne nette Idee. Übrigens sind die Marshöhlen so groß/hoch wie in manch anderen Spielen die Außenareale... nur haben die ne nette Skybox und man siehts nicht.


----------



## opppo (8. September 2004)

IgG am 07.09.2004 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich wundert schon, wieviele CS und Unreal Lamer hier posten.



mich wundert dieses spartendenken , jeder geht davon aus, daß man ein spiel blos nicht mag weil man ja fan eines anderen ist  
spiele sind keine religion
kann es nicht sein, daß es neben dem voreingenommenen doom3 liebhaber und dem voreingenommenen doom3 hasser auch den nichtvoreingenommenen gibt und dessen meinung pro oder kontra ist?
ja und bei einigen ist es halt kontra


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. September 2004)

IgG am 07.09.2004 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mich wundert schon, wieviele CS und Unreal Lamer hier posten.


Ach ja klar. Nur weil jemand nicht deine Meinung hat, wird erst mal der große Rundumschlag gemacht. 
Du hast jedoch eine Gruppe vergessen. Die ID-Fanboys. 



> 1.) Als Doom 3 "Thema der Woche" war, gabs zig Posts, dass PC Games Online korrupt wäre. Offenbar sind sie das Woche für Woche neu und von der halben Spieleindustrie gekauft. Aber das deutet ja auf ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit hin...


Stimmt schon, daß stellenweise doch sehr merkwürdig argumentiert wird. Als das Game noch gar nicht auf dem Markt war, da brachen Proteste aus, warum nur 90%, doch inzwischen hat sich die Lage ja wieder normalisiert. Ist nur immer erstaunlich, wie am Meisten zu sagen ist, wenn man dazu eigentlich recht wenig sagen kann.



> 2.) Doom 3 Level sind nicht abwechslungsreich. Ja, ihr habt ja vollkommen recht! Ich fand den Film "Alien 2" auch scheiße, weil es keine Autoverfolgungsjagden, Bettszenen und Kungfu-Kämpfe gab.


Problem ist nur, der Film dauert auch nicht etwa 20 Stunden. 
Außerdem verdrehst du die Tatsachen. Es wurde nie gefordert, daß nun beispielsweise eine Verfolgungsfahrt auf der Marsoberfläche im Spiel sein sollte. Dies war ein Beispiel, wie ID das Spiel abwechselungsreicher hätte gestalten können. Die Mehrheit der Spieler spielt ein Spiel, weil sie Spaß haben wollen und nicht nur weil es von ID kommt und Doom heißt.



> Leute, das ist ein Horrorspiel auf einer Marsstation. Und ich habe noch nie so eine coole Marsstation gesehen wie in Doom 3.


Das hat auch keiner bestritten. Aber es ist die coolste und ödeste Marsstation. 



> Natürlich besteht jeder Raum aus einer Decke, einem Boden und einigen Wänden. Oje oje, damit sind ja alle gleich! Die Alpha Labs sind einfach schön anzusehen, schonmal ein Spiel gesehen, mit so vielen Maschinen, Videoscreens usw.? Und wer da nur durchrennt, ist halt selber schuld.


Den 20igsten Schirm schaut man sich sicherlich nicht 2 Minuten an, sieht genauso aus, wie die 19 Stück davor, wenn man mal von den sehr seltenen Videos oder Touchscreens absieht. Da die Räume auch nur minimalst bis gar nicht interaktiv sind (Mal versucht ne Toilette zu zertrümmern? Konnte man bei Duke 3D schon.) Außerdem hat jeder Shooter Räume aus vier Wänden. Nur ist sind die Spiele deswegen längst nicht alle im Laufe des Spiels so eintönig.



> 3.) Zu leicht und langweilig ist es höchstens, wenn mans auf Rekrut oder Marine spielt. Alle Leute die es bis jetzt bei mir gezockt haben, haben sich ständig gegruselt und erschrocken.


Leicht und langweilig hat ja nun nicht mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu tun.  Auch auf Nightmare spawnen die Gegner auf eine ganz billige Art. Wer das System eben nicht kapiert kann sich ja gerne erschrecken, aber es gibt auch Leute, die denken während des Spielens und fallen nicht auf einen Trick 50 mal rein. 



> 4.) Wer auf Chacky Chan Filme oder Teeniekomödien steht, sollte halt wirklich nicht in ein Alien Film gehen. Ehrlich! Und es wäre ganz nett, wenn er die Alienfans in Ruhe lassen würde und nicht die Messageboards überfluten. Denn so schlecht, wie hier einige reden, kann Doom 3 gar nicht sein.


Das Doom 3 wirklich so schlecht geredet wird, wie du behauptest stimmt IMO gar nicht. D3 ist ein netter Shooter, der durchaus, wenn man es in kurzen Etappen von jeweils 1-2 Stunden spielt, Spaß macht. Es ist jedoch in keinster Weise das Überspiel, für das es die Fanboys machen.



> Sonst hätte es nicht weltweit sämtliche Verkaufsrekorde gebrochen, wäre nicht weltweit auf Platz 1 und hätte nicht jetzt schon eine Community, von der Unreal, Deus Ex und Thief nur träumen können.


Enter the Matrix hat sich auch super verkauft. Ist es deswegen das Supergame 2002 gewesen?



> 5.) Wenn man sich für die Story interessiert, ist sie auch sehr spannend. Nur muss man dafür halt mehr Interesse mitbringen als "mal schauen wie schnell man das durchkriegt" und sich die Marsstation in aller Ruhe mal anschauen.


Sicherlich wenn man sich die Mails anschaut, dann ist durchaus Atmosphäre und etwas Story vorhanden. Aber nach dem Anfang des Spiels, wo man sich wirklich wie auf der Station gefühlt hat, hat ID praktisch alles aus dem Spiel geworfen, nachdem die Dämonen eingedrungen sind, und macht das Game zu einem recht öden Shooter, wo der Spielr 99,5% der Zeit ganz allein durch dunkle Gänge läuft. Das hätte deutlich besser gemacht werden können.



> Vorallem die Ausgrabungsstätten gegen Ende sind sehr cool gemacht und die Überraschung (mit der Marszivilisation und ihrem Fluchtort) finde ich ne nette Idee. Übrigens sind die Marshöhlen so groß/hoch wie in manch anderen Spielen die Außenareale... nur haben die ne nette Skybox und man siehts nicht.


Hast sicherlich Recht. Aber warum bitte zu kurz und so wenig davon? 90% läuft man nur durch die eintönigen Räume der Station und dabei kann es ID besser, wie z.B. die Hölle oder die Ausgrabungsstätte zeigen.  DAS wird kritisiert.


----------



## maxx2003 (9. September 2004)

Ich find das Spiel zum Einschlafen.
Es macht weder auf dauer Spass, noch schockt es ein.
So toll ist das Spiel nicht, auch wenn viele es toll finden.
Einfach nur rumballern und immer auf die selben Gegener stoßen, ist eben zum Einschlafen. Die Atmosphäre in D³ ist somit auf der Strecke geblieben.

ps: Bevor jetzt wieder einige das Gegenteil behaupten, möchte ich an dieser Stelle auf das Topic hinweisen.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (11. September 2004)

maxx2003 am 09.09.2004 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find das Spiel zum Einschlafen.
> Es macht weder auf dauer Spass, noch schockt es ein.
> So toll ist das Spiel nicht, auch wenn viele es toll finden.
> Einfach nur rumballern und immer auf die selben Gegener stoßen, ist eben zum Einschlafen. Die Atmosphäre in D³ ist somit auf der Strecke geblieben.
> ...



Ich finde es nicht langweilig, denn als Action-Spiel mit kleinen Horror-Einlagen macht es einen guten Eindruck.

Richtig erschrocken habe ich mich allerdings nur an einigen wenigen Stellen. Ich stehe da auch mehr auf den subtilen Psycho-Horror, der sich in Spielen wie "Silent Hill" langsam von den Synapsen bis zur Magengegend vorarbeitet.

Nach den ersten "Doom 3"-Screenshots von vor über zwei Jahren und Kolummen, die von Blutfontänen berichteten, hatte ich zumindest etwas mehr "Hellraiser"/"Resident Evil"-Atmo erwartet.

Das macht "Doom 3" nicht zur Enttäuschung, liebe id-Fanboys. Aber auch nicht zur Survival-Horror-Referenz auf dem PC. *IMHO*


----------



## Stargazer (11. September 2004)

Ich find's richtig gut. Bin gerade in DeltaLabs 2a und hab richtig meinen Spass mit dem Spiel. Ich spiele es aber auch nicht nonstop, sondern dosiere dass immer auf 1-2 Std pro Tag.

Die Atmosphäre ist echt der Hammer, und die Monster finde ich auch gut. Ich finde das Spiel auch nicht soooo eintönig, wie alle behaupten. Ich habe ebenfalls AvP2 (US) durchgespielt, und das glänzte auch nicht gerade mit anspruchsvollem Leveldesign.
Man muss sich dem Spiel auch hingeben, und die Dialoge und Voicemails anhören, sowie E-mails lesen oder einfach nur die Räume erforschen....
Mit einer Mentalität wie sie in diversen Speddrun-Videos zu sehen war, kommt man hier nicht weit. Einfach nur durchstürmen macht die Atmo kaputt. Langsam vortasten und das Spiel auf sich wirken lassen - das macht den Unterschied.

Ich bin auch schon häufig zusammengeszuckt, und das war bei keinem anderen Spiel vorher bisher so (auch nicht bei AvP2). Das mit der Taschenlampe finde ich auch gut, da man so Kompromisse eingehen muss, und nicht sofort schussbereit ist.

Von den Monstern finde ich bisher alle sehr gut - bis auf die Cacodemons (?). Die nerven......


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (11. September 2004)

Stargazer am 11.09.2004 12:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Monstern finde ich bisher alle sehr gut - bis auf die Cacodemons (?). Die nerven......



Ohne Spoiler: Freu' dich mal auf den finalen Endgegner.


----------



## Volcom (16. September 2004)

Ach , ich finde  d     m nicht besonders gut , zu dummes geballer , und irgentwie sind manche grafiefekte auch nicht die besten z.B.: alles sieht so eckig aus und das bumpmaping hat schon in anderen spielen besseres geleistet !   

ich sage nur das doom nicht gerade das is was es werden sollte oder besser , es ist nich das für was es erwartet werden sollen !!!! oder so ähnlich


----------



## Razor128 (17. September 2004)

och kommt leute! ihr seid doch nur frustriert weil ihr doom3 nicht ohne cheats durchzocken konntet!   (für jene die sich betroffen fühlen: nicht ernstnehmen   )

ich halte doom3 für einen ausgezeichneten shooter! er war mir NIE langweilig!

und die grafik is 1.A!! programmiert doch selber was besseres -.-


----------



## Nightcrawler (23. September 2004)

Also ich finde Doom³  nicht gerade zum Einschlafen abba es gibt keinen richtigen Spielspaß wenn in jedem Raum hinter jeder Ecke immer die gleichen Gegner stehn macht das keinen Spaß.... Des mit Taschenlampe ist gar net sooo schlimm man sollte halt vllt noch etwas Abwechslung reinbringen und nicht nur stumpfsinnig durch die Gegend ballern . Man schießt auf alles was kommt hätte fast einen Forscher erschossen.^^


----------



## MICHI123 (29. September 2004)

Hi,
ich hab das Spiel noch net gespielt aber laut dem bericht und meinung von meinen Freunden: schnein am Anfang sehr gruselig zu sein und echt spanend aber wenn man das 5 Stunden spielt is das doch irgendwie intönig immer nur draufmetzeln.
Ich werd mir das net kaufen (für xbox ich hab gehört dass das dafür rauskommen oll, weils bei mir eh net läuft) aber ich werd mir das wennes ierklich für xbox rauskommt auf jeden Fall mal nen WOchenende ausleihen und das wochendene 2durchgruseln"

naja
cu


----------

